# Waste Disposal



## ReynoldsRoofingKent (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi,

I have recently started out on my own and have done a few jobs that were not big enough to require a skip, however had lots of waste materials left over. For the time being I've been dumping them in my garage at home but obviously that is building up and I am moving in a few weeks. All of the dumps near me don't allow vans or commercial vehicles. I was wondering how other Roofers dispose of their leftover waste?

Thank you,


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Do you not have a local recyling centre you can drop stuff of at?


----------



## emeraldstate (Apr 10, 2014)

I suggest calling your local building department for the city or county you live in and ask them what proper disposal is and where. I am sure they can tell you. Here in Woodinville we have recycling centers that will take roofing debris by the ton.

Todd
Emerald State


----------



## sharpadam (Apr 19, 2017)

ReynoldsRoofingKent said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently started out on my own and have done a few jobs that were not big enough to require a skip, however had lots of waste materials left over. For the time being I've been dumping them in my garage at home but obviously that is building up and I am moving in a few weeks. All of the dumps near me don't allow vans or commercial vehicles. I was wondering how other Roofers dispose of their leftover waste?
> 
> Thank you,


Is it really 'waste' or could be used again? you can think of selling it off to other roofers or home owners who are going to have their roof repaired at lower costs.


----------

